# ! NICHT ! kostenloser Webspace



## FriendOfMisery (11. Juni 2001)

Sers Leutz!

Suche nen Anbieter, der mir günstig ne Domain, ca. 10-20 MB Speicher, ne E-Mail-Adresse und eventuell nen Counter etc. gibt, und das Ganze für ca. 10 DM!

Kostenlos will ich nich, weil ich keine Werbung und ne Domain will.

Natürlich sollte der Anbieter zuverlässig und einigermaßen schnell sein.

Irgendwelche Tipps?

Übrigens:
Wenn hier jemand auf Heavy Metal steht, sollte dieser Mensch mal meine Homepage besuchen!


----------



## ghaleon (11. Juni 2001)

hmhm fuer 10,- gibbet glaub ich nur weiterleitungen 
bin mir aber net sicher


----------



## LuPuZ (11. Juni 2001)

bei Freedom 2 Surf
gibts freien Webspace ohne werbung.

Bei Puretec kannst du dir ne eigene Domain ohne werrbung für 4,99 DM im Monat holen. hat aber nur 5 mb speicher und keine CGIs, PHP etc. Das kannst du dir ja auf Free Webspace holen   

Nur son tipp von mir. nutze ich auch und hab bisher damit keine Probleme gehabt. musst mal bei Puretec Web Hosting gucken.

viel spass


----------



## Deemax (11. Juni 2001)

*f2s super langsam*

Ich habe auch einen  Account bei Freedom 2 Surf, zwar gibs freie CGI und PHP Unterstützung aber es ist super langsam!! 
Ich rate Euch ab einen dort zu beantragen! 
Wenn jemand einen ähnlichen aber schnellen Provider kennt, sagt ihn mir bitte !?!


----------



## SunBurner2k (11. Juni 2001)

Strato(t)


----------



## Interritor (11. Juni 2001)

Purtec kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. Juni 2001)

falls du was ordenliches willst.. und zwar auch billig schaue mal bei

http://www.domainbox.de/

vorbei


----------



## Snowball (22. Juni 2001)

Hi!
Also mein Tip ist mal auf http://www.kostenlos.de vorbeizuschauen und dann mal nach Webspace zu suchen. Da gibts ne ganze Menge Links dazu. Wenn du dir dann mal die Liste durchguckst findest du auch Webspace ohne Werbung.:] 
Ich selbst hab meinen Webspace bei Strato.de und bin ganz zufrieden damit. Ich hab das kleinste Packet mit 50 MB Webspace und zwei Domains. Der Service ist außerdem auch ganz gut. Der Spaß kostet mich glaube ich 20 DM im Monat.

Gruß Snowball


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (22. Juni 2001)

http://www.domainbox.de/angebote/angebote.asp

Linux Server
1 .de Domain
50 MB Webspace
300 POP3 Emails
CGI / PHP / SSI
MySQL
25 Subdomains

9.95DM

oder
Windows 2000 Server
1 .de Domain
50 MB Webspace
300 POP3 Emails
ASP / CGI / PHP
ODBC / DSN
10 Subdomains

9.95DM

aber da gibts noch billigere und auch teuerrerere

schaue mal nach. hab gute erfahrungen mit dem anbieter gemacht.


----------



## Dunsti (22. Juni 2001)

schau Dir doch mal bei hosteurope den *Webpack L* an:

50 MB Webspace
100 Email-Konten (POP3)
1 DE-Domain kostenlos
CGI, PHP, MySQL, SSI und WAP-Unterstützung
Preis: 14,99 DM im Monat

Ich habe dort seit etwa 3 Monaten einen Webpack XL (29 DM) und bin echt super zufrieden bis jetzt.

ist besonders interessant für Seiten mit hohem Transfervolumen (10GB incl. 7 Pf pro weiterem MB)

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

